# 2K Games prices the next-gen version of NBA 2K21 at $70, other publishers considering following suit



## AbyssalMonkey (Jul 4, 2020)

It will sell just fine, and set the standard for other companies to follow.

It was a smart move from them pushing it to test on people who are willing to spend thousands of dollars on in-game gambling.  They'll put up with that shit.


----------



## Fugelmir (Jul 4, 2020)

They're not getting any money from me until I can purchase a skin that makes the ball look like a coconut or hairy scrotum.


----------



## Snintendog (Jul 4, 2020)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> It will sell just fine, and set the standard for other companies to follow.
> 
> It was a smart move from them pushing it to test on people who are willing to spend thousands of dollars on in-game gambling.  They'll put up with that shit.


I hate that you are right Cows will pay a crap ton for garbage.


----------



## Dimensional (Jul 4, 2020)

Just NBA 2K20 reskinned without you keeping your progress. We all know it to be true. Just look at when 2K20 was released, it used the 2K19 logo for it's taskbar icon, proving for the most part it they just update the game engine and reskin things, and sell it as a whole new game.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 4, 2020)

A price increase for AAA games has been a long time coming, but if ever there were a series that fails most to justify that increase, it'd be this one or Madden.  The graphics were already "next gen" for PC releases, and the games are just copy-paste jobs from their "2020" iterations.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 4, 2020)

Do they also come with in game purchases?


Anyway people keep telling me prices should go up. I say no. Your audience is 10x larger than it ever was and processing has only gotten cheaper. I am not funding your tech fetish.


----------



## HideoKojima (Jul 4, 2020)

Let's start a boycott campaign and not buy any overpriced games.


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 4, 2020)

in europe new ps4 games are 70 euros so will they now cost 80 euros on europe? lol


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jul 4, 2020)

I started pretty much waiting at least 1 year to buy 95% of the games I buy. A few exceptions for games that I really want I buy at launch but otherwise I just wait until I can find them for $20 or less. It's worked out well for me. Of course I might have to wait a little longer next gen, but I'll just do that.


----------



## RyRyIV (Jul 4, 2020)

The stagnant price of games has often been used to justify DLC and other in game purchases. With a raise in prices on the horizon, I’m sure this means that we’ll return to a time where games were completed out of the box and DLC was minor, if non-existent, right? ... Right... ?


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jul 4, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


> The stagnant price of games has often been used to justify DLC and other in game purchases. With a raise in prices on the horizon, I’m sure this means that we’ll return to a time where games were completed out of the box and DLC was minor, if non-existent, right? ... Right... ?



Sure thing, they'll even throw in the sequel for free.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 4, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Anyway people keep telling me prices should go up. I say no. Your audience is 10x larger than it ever was and processing has only gotten cheaper. I am not funding your tech fetish.


I don't think prices _should_ go up, but I do think it was entirely predictable.  

Won't somebody please think of those poor starving publishers and their accountants who have to factor in inflation?!


----------



## gaga941021 (Jul 4, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> in europe new ps4 games are 70 euros so will they now cost 80 euros on europe? lol


You must be living in a different Europe than I do.


----------



## diigimatrix (Jul 4, 2020)

Looks like I won’t be buying an NBA game again. Unless on a Steam sale or something. In “My Day” when you bought a game you got the full game. Didn’t mind paying a little extra for the Full game. But these days you buy a game for a ridiculous price and still then have to buy DLC (which is again not too bad) but then have other things placed behind a fire wall makes me mad. No wonder so many people turn to piracy.....


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 4, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Won't somebody please think of those poor starving publishers and their accountants who have to factor in inflation?!



Only inflation that game devs have to consider is the inflating number of sub specialities they seem to think are warranted.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2020)

what a joke


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 4, 2020)

gaga941021 said:


> You must be living in a different Europe than I do.


any full priced game cost 70 euros here
for instance fnac store(france  eletronic store chain that also exists here https://www.fnac.pt/The-Last-of-Us-Part-2-PS4-Jogo-PlayStation-4/a7173370#omnsearchpos=10

another eletronic store worten https://www.worten.pt/gaming/ps4/jogos-ps4/jogo-ps4-death-stranding-acao-m18-6841459

any full priced ps4 game is 69.99 here since ps3 days unless you get them on promotion days and such. switch games cost 60 euros full priced , ps4 and xb1 cost 70.


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jul 4, 2020)

NBA 2K is published by Take-Two, so is GTA V. Will they have the audacity to price GTA V a game from 2 gens ago at $70? I think they will and it will still sell millions more.


----------



## ZoNtendo (Jul 4, 2020)

I'd buy Cyberpunk 2077, GTA6, ect... for 70$

But if you expect me to buy Call Of Duty, Fifa ect... for 70$, next gen or not, fuck off.


----------



## grey72 (Jul 4, 2020)

It's all downhill from here folks


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 4, 2020)

Is it because they will add (free) walkthrough videos for every game too.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jul 4, 2020)

This is why I pirate


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 4, 2020)

gaga941021 said:


> You must be living in a different Europe than I do.


But in the same that I do, it seems.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 4, 2020)

At least Nintendo will stay at $60 for the next 5 years hehe.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 4, 2020)

ZoNtendo said:


> I'd buy Cyberpunk 2077, GTA6, ect... for 70$


Good thing CDPR are awesome and already offer a free upgrade to next gen for those who pre-purchase at $60 on consoles.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jul 4, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Good thing CDPR are awesome and already offer a free upgrade to next gen for those who pre-purchase at $60 on consoles.



They also offer DRM free PC releases on GOG

Very cool


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 4, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


> The stagnant price of games has often been used to justify DLC and other in game purchases. With a raise in prices on the horizon, I’m sure this means that we’ll return to a time where games were completed out of the box and DLC was minor, if non-existent, right? ... Right... ?





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Good thing CDPR are awesome and already offer a free upgrade to next gen for those who pre-purchase at $60 on consoles.



Too bad that awesome-ness doesn't extend to Linux, as I found out last night...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TunaKetchup said:


> They also offer DRM free PC releases on GOG
> 
> Very cool



Which would be a shame if the platform hasn't come to Linux...oh wait...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 4, 2020)

Makes sense. They've been talking about how cost of development is only going up with new technologies and engines. I just wish it wasn't sports games that would start it. It's like Call of Duty, but with balls.


----------



## Dubbicakes (Jul 4, 2020)

That sucks. It has to be a special game for me to pick it up at release these days so I miss out on those prices anyway.
Cyberpunk will be the first since Death Stranding. It's rough finding the time to play games at release anymore. =[


----------



## Sansgaming420 (Jul 4, 2020)

Most games these days aren't worth $60, much less $70. I'll just wait for them to go on sale and only buy the stuff I really like at launch.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 4, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> Let's start a boycott campaign and not buy any overpriced games.


People against such practices already get games via sales and/or pirate, while people who can suck it up will suck it up. Best course of action is to just ignore next generation of consoles entirely - PC market is much friendlier in terms of prices, so that's one way to avoid this kind of BS.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 4, 2020)

"This basketball game is $70"
Me:


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 4, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Makes sense. They've been talking about how cost of development is only going up with new technologies and engines. I just wish it wasn't sports games that would start it. It's like Call of Duty, but with balls.


Cost of development is going up, but so are the audience and sales numbers, not to mention how much money companies tend to grab through microtransactions and lootboxes. As much as I don't want to be cynical, in this case publishers increase prices just because they can.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jul 4, 2020)

gaga941021 said:


> You must be living in a different Europe than I do.


70€ became the standard with the 360/ps3 generation


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 4, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Makes sense. They've been talking about how cost of development is only going up with new technologies and engines. I just wish it wasn't sports games that would start it. It's like Call of Duty, but with balls.



Wait, so you're saying that sports games have more balls than COD!?


----------



## ut2k4master (Jul 4, 2020)

TunaKetchup said:


> This is why I pirate


sure, buddy


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jul 4, 2020)

View attachment 216053 View attachment 216053

Only $60 $70


----------



## GothicIII (Jul 4, 2020)

gaga941021 said:


> You must be living in a different Europe than I do.



Don't know in which Europe you are living but 69.99€ are very common for new releases in my european country, too.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 4, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Wait, so you're saying that sports games have more balls than COD!?


Yeah, some huge inhuman balls, and they fearlessly bounce them all around the field.


----------



## raxadian (Jul 4, 2020)

Is a sports game, in a year it will sell used at 40 bucks.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 4, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Is a sports game, in a year it will sell used at 40 bucks.


No if you go all digital! (taking note)


----------



## BeastMode6 (Jul 4, 2020)

Honestly I'm more intrigued than anything at this point. I kind of want to see just HOW far these companies go to screw over their sports games.

They surprise me with new lows each year.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 4, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Is a sports game, in a year it will sell used at 40 bucks.



In three years, it'll be in the bargain bin.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jul 4, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can't play on Windows 32 either

Damn you CDPR!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 4, 2020)

And course still full of lootboxes and microtransactions because AAA publishers are worse than cancer.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 4, 2020)

Given the severe lack of good launch games, the existence of DLC (I hate the whole DLC model), and lazy developers, I absolutely will boycot this next gen. And now they want to scalp us even harder with $70 games and $700 consoles? GET FUCKED.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 4, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Is a sports game, in a year it will sell used at 40 bucks.


*10 bucks


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 4, 2020)

In Germany triple A games have been at 69.99 a while. I havent bought a triple A game in a while let alone new and at full price. If I buy new games I usually wait until they are alot cheaper or I buy them used a 1-2 weeks after release, most of the time over half the price. Just cant afford spending 70 euro on a game atm.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 4, 2020)

Nothing unusual for me, or the price for a AAA console game is 69,99€ here in Italy or in euro zone.
We just wait couple of weeks for price drop.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jul 4, 2020)

If Nintendo (the only company I consistently purchase AAA titles for) follows suit, I will pick back up my pirate hat that I though I set aside forever. Games should be accessible for everyone. Video games have a larger audience than they ever have and a cheaper production cost in terms of physical media. Other companies might get away with this because games are usually discounted 40-50% the year after release, but Nintendo doesn't play by those rules;


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jul 4, 2020)

It's hard to believe there's idiots out there that buy a brand new console at launch, only to play NBA 2K and/or Madden, and/or Call of Duty. My penis has more taste than their gaming taste.

I don't hate any of those games necessarily (although it's pretty much rinse and repeat) but to ONLY play those and to drop $400-$500 on a launch console for them, just stupid.

Then some of them pawn the console for $75.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 4, 2020)

And you guys spend 70bucks to purchase a *Gambling simulator *disgusted as a "Ball game", well you guys deserve this!


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 4, 2020)

Sounds about right.

I remember reading somewhere saying next gen prices would increase. In all honestly if you can afford a $500 system you can afford a $70 game. I remember PS2 games was $49.99 then when PS3 came out the prices jumped to $59.99 it was complaints but people got over it so the same thing will happen with the PS5. I personally never buy games for $60 considering most games are now swarmed with DLC and you feel like you are getting half of a game.
  *cough Mortal Kombat 11*

Back in PS2 era you had the complete game no updates no extra fees and some of the greatest games were made in PS2 era. Nowadays they sell you half complete game and demand full price.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 4, 2020)

.


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 4, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> I remember reading somewhere saying next gen prices would increase. In all honestly if you can afford a $500 system you can afford a $70 game. I remember PS2 games was $49.99 then when PS3 came out the prices jumped to $59.99 it was complaints but people got over it so the same thing will happen with the PS5. I personally never buy games for $60 considering most games are now swarmed with DLC and you feel like you are getting half of a game.
> *cough Mortal Kombat 11*
> ...


by ps2 you can say even nes,snes,n64,ps1,ps2,original xbox(altough there were patches in xbox games very few but there were some.)


----------



## Zense (Jul 4, 2020)

Justinde75 said:


> If I buy new games I usually wait until they are alot cheaper [...]


Usually you'll have to wait a while and at that point I'm not sure if those games can still be called "new"? It boils down to your own definition of new.

If nba2k fans have any balls they should boicott buying the game for a while to get the message across. I figure they probably won't do that though.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 4, 2020)

Here's how to get this exact game for 1/20 of the price:
buy literally any other NBA game.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 4, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> by ps2 you can say even nes,snes,n64,ps1,ps2,original xbox(altough there were patches in xbox games very few but there were some.)



I wouldn't know honestly my PS2 was never connected to the internet back in those times multiplayer was there but not really a thing just playing with your friends whenever they came over.



Zense said:


> Usually you'll have to wait a while and at that point I'm not sure if those games can still be called "new"? It boils down to your own definition of new.
> 
> If nba2k fans have any balls they should boicott buying the game for a while to get the message across. I figure they probably won't do that though.



I'm the same way I rather buy on ebay or offerup or wait black friday before I spend $60 on a new game. The last PS4 game I bought for full price was Need For Speed and that game wasn't even worth the $60 and most games are like cars the value drops dramatically unless it is a super popular game like Red Dead Redemption 2 very few games remain full price. 

Except for Nintendo.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jul 4, 2020)

The "standard" AUD price of PS4 games is $79, at least at JB Hi-Fi, with only a few things below that - and two games (Fast and Furious Crossroads, Mafia Trilogy) being $89.

If prices increase any more, it'll be impossible to justify spending money outside of a digital discount.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 4, 2020)

Zense said:


> Usually you'll have to wait a while and at that point I'm not sure if those games can still be called "new"? It boils down to your own definition of new.
> 
> If nba2k fans have any balls they should boicott buying the game for a while to get the message across. I figure they probably won't do that though.


Why shouldnt I call a game that I havent played yet and that only came out less than a month ago new? Do you want me to call it old?


----------



## Hayato213 (Jul 4, 2020)

I wouldn't waste $70+ on a NBA game that just gets old after one year.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 4, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> any full priced game cost 70 euros here
> for instance fnac store(france  eletronic store chain that also exists here https://www.fnac.pt/The-Last-of-Us-Part-2-PS4-Jogo-PlayStation-4/a7173370#omnsearchpos=10
> 
> another eletronic store worten https://www.worten.pt/gaming/ps4/jogos-ps4/jogo-ps4-death-stranding-acao-m18-6841459
> ...


ayy lmao I was thinking "huh here too", then I look at the damn flag. makes sense.


----------



## Dasanko (Jul 4, 2020)

gaga941021 said:


> You must be living in a different Europe than I do.


Indeed. Must be nice to get them at 20990 forints (roughly 60€).
Like the other people said, however, in € they sell for about 70€.


----------



## J-Machine (Jul 4, 2020)

so 70USD is lets see...  104.50 CAD. wonderful. guess I'll stick to used market and indies next gen


----------



## Zense (Jul 4, 2020)

Justinde75 said:


> Why shouldnt I call a game that I havent played yet and that only came out less than a month ago new? Do you want me to call it old?





Zense said:


> It boils down to your own definition of new.


A 1 month old game to you is new, to someone else that could be after they've played and finished it several times after having bought it day one. Personally I'm fine waiting years to play something since I'm not in a hurry.

I was merely pointing out that many people have difficulties waiting a month to buy a game, which is also why I believe many fans of these annual games won't be able to resist buying the game on day one or within the first week.

Also, as @Hayato213 pointed out above, the annual sports games get old much quicker so one month after release means they'll have only 11 months left to be relevant.


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 4, 2020)

Well, if the games will cost more then i dont want to see a 5 gb day one mandatory patch or its not worth it. It better be a complete working game. Im not buying $70 betas


----------



## Zense (Jul 4, 2020)

Captain_N said:


> Well, if the games will cost more then i dont want to see a 5 gb day one mandatory patch or its not worth it. It better be a complete working game. Im not buying $70 betas


Before they were 60$ alphas, now you're getting 70$ betas. For 10$ more you'll get the complete game!


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 4, 2020)

Zense said:


> Before they were 60$ alphas, now you're getting 70$ betas. For 10$ more you'll get the complete game!



Boy, aint that the truth.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

At first i thought the physical version would be $70 and the digital ver be $60. Just to phase out physical faster. Publishers would love physical to die off. Then they will force streaming, so that way you never own anything and always have to play them to do anything.


----------



## Burlsol (Jul 4, 2020)

Just wait 3 months and the price will fall to about $15...

But then again we're talking about people who essentially pay full price for roster updates and features removed to be resold as DLC.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 4, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Makes sense. They've been talking about how cost of development is only going up with new technologies and engines. I just wish it wasn't sports games that would start it. It's like Call of Duty, but with balls.



The cost is only going up because they choose to spend more. There are some allowances for inflation (in 1995 money then £50k is £90 something k today) but if anything the cost to make similar games has gone down (finding a coder to make a 16 bit console RPG today would be a seriously hard task, any kid with a copy of RPG maker could make something similar, especially if we take story writing, mechanics design and art off the table for them), and the potential market is far higher too.
If you want to chase the limits of practicality and tech then that will cost you but... how many mega smash hits, the likes of which dwarf the shiny shiny, have we had now with just memorable nice graphics rather than all the reflection calculated for some random NPC's brow?

As for sports games starting it do you think they did not pick precisely those so as to do it by stealth, normalise things or dull the impact? If most sports games fans are rabid DLC buyers and annual purchasers, and at least somewhat disconnected from the gaming mainstream with said mainstream also generally looking down on things... could not think of a better thing to start on really.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 4, 2020)

Console AAA games 70Bucks,
Online behind Great Paywall! 

PC mustarace laugh in distance XD.


----------



## Dinomite (Jul 4, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> Let's start a boycott campaign and not buy any overpriced games.


Great idea, Mei Ling.


----------



## Teletron1 (Jul 4, 2020)

So Digital age is here and some how it’s costing the consumer an extra $10   this is where fans will make noise and push back or allow another price hike 49 59 69 (plus special editions) . I guess this is where Xbox can grow their subscribers for Gamepass if they can lock in more games 

damn what happen to free games with ads idea


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jul 4, 2020)

They can raise the prices all they want, I myself ain't gonna buy any of their shit they're gonna crap out, nothing that really interests me much.


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 4, 2020)

As much as I dislike this, games have been uncharacteristically cheap in the US for some time.
The biggest new releases cost the equivalent of $90 in Japan.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 4, 2020)

I honestly think an increase in game costs isn't a _good_ thing, but it's most certainly something that's been coming for a long time. With how much more it costs to develop triple-A games now, combined with how much less most currencies are worth now, I can see this being a sensible move.

P.S: Sports games aren't really my thing, most of the time, and I wouldn't pay more than 10 bucks for one, let alone 70, so I can't really speak much on the front of this game, specifically, but..


----------



## ken28 (Jul 4, 2020)

TunaKetchup said:


> They also offer DRM free PC releases on GOG
> 
> Very cool


if would be stupid no to do so since they own gog 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



StrayGuitarist said:


> I honestly think an increase in game costs isn't a _good_ thing, but it's most certainly something that's been coming for a long time. With how much more it costs to develop triple-A games now, combined with how much less most currencies are worth now, I can see this being a sensible move.
> 
> P.S: Sports games aren't really my thing, most of the time, and I wouldn't pay more than 10 bucks for one, let alone 70, so I can't really speak much on the front of this game, specifically, but..


easy solution dont bloat up the cost of your games by always trying to make the games photorealistic... which results in most games looking the same nowadays...


----------



## ombus (Jul 4, 2020)

Never will i buy a game at 70...after i bought horizon zero dawn at 60 a couple of months after it came out and then this year i check and i see that they are selling it at 15 for the game + expansion i regreted the purchase...


----------



## Zonark (Jul 4, 2020)

I remember the first time this happened when games went to $60. And now the same for $70... in regards to this, A wise and famous person once said “Eat my Shorts” - Bart Simpson


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jul 4, 2020)

The solution is easy.
DON'T pay for AAA games, or better, don't purchase them at all in any form.

Are you people that stupid and blindsighted that you just have to purchase anything at whatever price without even knowing what you're getting?

Well, then again, this is a sports game, one of those like FIFA that gets released every year with the same shit, so I guess you DO know what you're getting...
The same shit as the year prior LOL

Simply don't buy shit from AAA companies anymore, let them know the fans have the control, not them.
I'd suggest instead supporting smaller companies or indies than shitgreeds like EA or Nintendo.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 5, 2020)

i sure don't hope gamefly subs don't  increase


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 5, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 216044​
> 2K Games has the potential to shake up the standard pricing of video games, as NBA 2K21 has been revealed to retail at $69.99 for the Xbox Series X and PlayStation 5 versions of the game. This puts the base version of NBA 2K21 at $10 more than the regular price of AAA games, which is quite unusual. 2K Games asserts that the higher-than-average MSRP of the game merely "represents the value of what's being offered: power, speed, and technology that is only possible on new hardware". For the United States, the $59.99 asking price of video games has been commonplace since the mid 2000's, though many other countries have seen the cost of gaming increase throughout more recent years, such as in Canada as of 2015. Meanwhile, in the UK, NBA 2K21 will cost slightly more in that region as well, with the last-gen version priced at £59.99, and the XSX/PS5 release set at £64.99. Whether or not more games will also join this new pricing convention is still unknown, but according to IDG Consulting, other publishers are closely monitoring the reaction to an overall rise in cost for video games, and are considering following suit for future AAA releases.
> 
> 
> ...


oh my fucking god what is wrong with these publishers??? just steal wallets if you want more money, god DAMN. i want to shoot up 2k games office right now, these fucking monsters!!!
bunch of low life pieces of shit. hope their company burns down
I hope they all die in a large fire and i hope all of them get sent to hell... hopefully satan will force 4 5 dollar bills into their mouth and plug in their noses with pennies. after all THEY JUST WANT FUCKING MONEY DONT THEY, TAKE ALL THE CASH IN THE WORLD
Fucking bitches, hope they chop their dicks off


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 5, 2020)

At least lootboxes seems to be dying off since more places are considering it the same as gambling. 


Even if I believe prices should go up and that the money is needed and will go to game development, I don't, I whether they just have more reasonable budgets than let game prices go up. If that means less rocks and skin pores then so be it.



Goku1992A said:


> In all honestly if you can afford a $500 system you can afford a $70 game.


Why stop there? Just make games $100 on average. People can afford it.


----------



## oji (Jul 5, 2020)

Hello darkne*t*, my old friend. I've come to talk with you again.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 5, 2020)

For that price the game better come on its own SSD.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2020)

i feel bad for people who buy games on release, specially all yearly sports titles


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 5, 2020)

Zense said:


> A 1 month old game to you is new, to someone else that could be after they've played and finished it several times after having bought it day one. Personally I'm fine waiting years to play something since I'm not in a hurry.
> 
> I was merely pointing out that many people have difficulties waiting a month to buy a game, which is also why I believe many fans of these annual games won't be able to resist buying the game on day one or within the first week.
> 
> Also, as @Hayato213 pointed out above, the annual sports games get old much quicker so one month after release means they'll have only 11 months left to be relevant.


After you finished a game its not a new release anymore? Bad take. Games are relevant even after they are not "new" anymore. What do I care if a game is "new" or "old" when I havent played it yet.


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 5, 2020)

I already pirate a lot of stuff, but I still buy a decent number of games. If this happens I'm going full pirate, $60 is already waaaay too high for a lot of the games that sell for that much.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 5, 2020)

ken28 said:


> easy solution dont bloat up the cost of your games by always trying to make the games photorealistic... which results in most games looking the same nowadays...



I do agree with how annoying this samey photorealistic trend is, but that's not the only thing raising the cost of games. Symphonic/orchestral soundtracks, you have to pay composers, audio engineers, musicians, voice acted characters? Gotta pay audio engineers and voice actors. Want 3D graphics? Need animators, artists, 3D modelers, people who can rig the models, etc, etc. It's a whole production, and it isn't cheap.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 5, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> I do agree with how annoying this samey photorealistic trend is, but that's not the only thing raising the cost of games. Symphonic/orchestral soundtracks, you have to pay composers, audio engineers, musicians, voice acted characters? Gotta pay audio engineers and voice actors. Want 3D graphics? Need animators, artists, 3D modelers, people who can rig the models, etc, etc. It's a whole production, and it isn't cheap.



I want every game to have an open world bonus mode that goes on infinitely (especially after that version of Tetris that did it...). I know not every dev can afford to do such things though.
To that end wants vs needs comes into play, just the same as it does chasing graphical fidelity.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 5, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> DON'T pay for AAA games, or better, don't purchase them at all in any form.


If everybody waited for AAA games to drop in price to $30 or less before buying, wouldn't that send essentially the same message?  It's unrealistic to expect people to simply stop buying games from developers they like, especially when some of them won't be raising their prices anyway.



ShadowOne333 said:


> I'd suggest instead supporting smaller companies or indies than shitgreeds like EA or Nintendo.


Ironically EA's pricing has been very reasonable as of late, and Nintendo won't be increasing their prices for several years (Switch 2 at the earliest), assuming they do at all.  I foresee Ubisoft, ActiBlizzard, Bethesda, and (obviously) 2K jumping on the price increase bandwagon the soonest.


----------



## nxwing (Jul 5, 2020)

An increase in price was always inevitable to say the least but seeing it on a game that gets a yearly reskin isn't that justifiable. I'd be more fine if the increase was on something like the next GTA installment or the next Red Dead game. The releases of those games are quite different from their previous ones and make it justifiable. I expect to not see much differences between the current-gen and next-gen releases of NBA 2K21. If anything, load speeds would probably only be slightly faster because of faster storage but even then, $10.00 seems too much. I'm guessing they're just gonna remove sweat from the screenshots of current-gen consoles while making sure that the screenshots from next-gen consoles are so fucking sweaty you can fucking smell the sweat off your displays.


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jul 5, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> oh my fucking god what is wrong with these publishers??? just steal wallets if you want more money, god DAMN. i want to shoot up 2k games office right now, these fucking monsters!!!
> bunch of low life pieces of shit. hope their company burns down
> I hope they all die in a large fire and i hope all of them get sent to hell... hopefully satan will force 4 5 dollar bills into their mouth and plug in their noses with pennies. after all THEY JUST WANT FUCKING MONEY DONT THEY, TAKE ALL THE CASH IN THE WORLD
> Fucking bitches, hope they chop their dicks off



You're a moron, really even saying you want to shoot up their office for this is idiotiic even if you don't mean it. I don't like it either but games have not gone up one penny since PS3/Xbox 360 launched in 2005/2006. For 2 gens they were $59.99 it shouldn't surprise anyone they're going up $10 when there's a thing called inflation.

Reported for your stupid post also.


----------



## supersaiyandoyle (Jul 5, 2020)

Video games don't need to raise in price, they already make hand over fist with the current prices. If their excuse is the rising cost of making AAA games, they should stop spending millions of dollars making games, I'd rather have a larger map and more gameplay options than better graphics.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 5, 2020)

I can't boycott it because I only buy good video games.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 5, 2020)

Ugh... Why is it that the games that should really be the ones to justify a price boost never get out whereas commercial stuff just does it? I just gave nka 2k20 away for free, damnit (or I would have if it didn't have a stupid region lock in place). What's going to justify the price here? An audience wearing face masks? The Joy of playing in an empty arena?  

My only hope is 2k uses the profit from this to fund something that isn't a rehash of the same gameplay from the last 20 years


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Darth Meteos said:


> I can't boycott it because I only buy good video games.


Good point. 'to boycott' implies that one would've otherwise bought the game... Which is what caused the problem in the first place ("hey... People buy our games even if the only change is the player/team lineup. Why would we change more?").
Not to bash on sports games, of course. But a bit more a critical eye toward what you get would've been nice.


----------



## Viri (Jul 5, 2020)

It's a good thing I pirate all my games, and only buy PC games when they're really really on sale.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 5, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> I want every game to have an open world bonus mode that goes on infinitely (especially after that version of Tetris that did it...). I know not every dev can afford to do such things though.
> To that end wants vs needs comes into play, just the same as it does chasing graphical fidelity.



That is a good point, a-- Wait, which Tetris game, that sounds badass.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 5, 2020)

More like 20 $


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 5, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> I started pretty much waiting at least 1 year to buy 95% of the games I buy. A few exceptions for games that I really want I buy at launch but otherwise I just wait until I can find them for $20 or less. It's worked out well for me. Of course I might have to wait a little longer next gen, but I'll just do that.


There are some games I will buy on release day, but sometimes the prices can come down within even just a month or so. This doesn't work as well with first party Nintendo games, but you can usually eventually get those for $45 when looking out for it.

I would expect most $70 games to drop to the $20 zone and somewhere in between along the way just as quickly as ever.

Even still, I find this to be unpleasant news along with other price increases during a lockdown induced recession where like half the people aren't working anymore.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 5, 2020)

I've been complaining about the pricing of Nintendo products for years - paying $59.99 for each Nintendo title just doesn't sound like something I want to do every time I shop. Now, due to the Primary Console issue, I'm not buying that crap anymore.

To see other manufacturers jack up the prices on their next-gen consoles, is actually kind of shocking. While it _is_ true that usually a console will be most expensive on or shortly after its release and during it's first year or so, but games released on current and next consoles are usually the same price. This new standard is a bit outrageous, but then again, welcome to a new world of gaming.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2020)

I can't wait to pay 110$ AUD for this shitbag of a game


----------



## Souperman9 (Jul 5, 2020)

Is no one gonna talk about the "Mamba Edition" either? That one's $100 USD, and seemingly the only difference is different cover art, and the fact that you start with more in-game currency. It's shameful that their way of honouring Kobe is a $30 increase.


----------



## zoogie (Jul 5, 2020)

Introducing .... the Ten Teraflop Tax


----------



## Lazyt (Jul 5, 2020)

Good luck with that


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 5, 2020)

Dimensional said:


> Just NBA 2K20 reskinned without you keeping your progress. We all know it to be true. Just look at when 2K20 was released, it used the 2K19 logo for it's taskbar icon, proving for the most part it they just update the game engine and reskin things, and sell it as a whole new game.


They don't even really update the game engine.


----------



## vincentx77 (Jul 5, 2020)

I think I paid $2.99 for one of those games. That's about as much as I'd ever pay for one. As far as new games costing $70, fuck it. If it's not Persona, I wait for a sale anyway.


----------



## Dimensional (Jul 5, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> They don't even really update the game engine.


That's one way to call it Terrible Game Design then, if you can call it Game Design at all.


----------



## _v3 (Jul 5, 2020)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> It will sell just fine, and set the standard for other companies to follow.
> 
> It was a smart move from them pushing it to test on people who are willing to spend thousands of dollars on in-game gambling.  They'll put up with that shit.



Sadly they're testing the grounds on the stupidest democratic, the ones that buy the same garbage year in and year out. Not that I care, the AAA titles nowadays are hot garbage for the most part and the ones that are worth buying will probably be worth shelling out the 10 extra € just to support the developers that are actually worth supporting (like CDPR)


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 5, 2020)

Sports games are considered triple A? :')


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm happy for them.


----------



## Souperman9 (Jul 5, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> Sports games are considered triple A? :')


It would be, based on developer size and budget.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 5, 2020)

Souperman9 said:


> Is no one gonna talk about the "Mamba Edition" either? That one's $100 USD, and seemingly the only difference is different cover art, and the fact that you start with more in-game currency. It's shameful that their way of honouring Kobe is a $30 increase.


This part is even worse than the price hike in my opinion, and the blurb is hilarious:

"*NBA 2K21 Mamba Forever Edition* will be available for $99.99 for both current and next-generation platforms.** It includes dual-access where purchasing *Mamba Forever Edition* on either current or next-generation platforms provides a copy of the standard edition game on the other generation at no additional cost, within the same console family"

..So $40/$30 more than the standard release on either generation, plus a teeny bit of feckin in game currency, equals *no additional cost* does it? Ohh they're fuckin bending over backwards with generosity.... - I thought EA's upgrade to next gen offer was bad: 2K have just out-EA'd EA there!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 5, 2020)

Yeaaaaaaah that's stupid


----------



## Darksabre72 (Jul 5, 2020)

Snintendog said:


> I hate that you are right Cows will pay a crap ton for garbage.


yep and some believe that if they pay that much that either you're a hater and just broke or they think that with the game having a higher price that the game will not have microtransactions


----------



## godreborn (Jul 5, 2020)

not surprising.  there's a list of game companies who've gone bankrupt with each new generation due to development costs.  the list starts with the ps 1.


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Jul 5, 2020)

Really have no idea where you pulled that from. Studios are desperate to increase prices as they're greedier than they've ever been.

Event by the fact they are pushing gambling, etc in to children, then whe  called out STILL they to get away with it by changing naming, fighting it in court.

The industry is much, much larger than it has eve been also. Just look at the latest records being broken for media sales.

Don't believe the bull they devs and publishers feed you, there's a very good reason huge animation and movie studios have been turning their attention to gaming, they're far from being g the only ones.

The trouble is, it's these fat cats who are even greedier than the current gaming fat cats, whispering in their ear about how much they should be making, whilst taking big chu is of cash and fiddling the books.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The ones who went bust were terrible developers, making terrible games and terrible decisions.

There is no industry where you can makes such choices freely and succeed so well financially. Failure shouldn't be rewarded.


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 5, 2020)

mightymuffy said:


> This part is even worse than the price hike in my opinion, and the blurb is hilarious:
> 
> "*NBA 2K21 Mamba Forever Edition* will be available for $99.99 for both current and next-generation platforms.** It includes dual-access where purchasing *Mamba Forever Edition* on either current or next-generation platforms provides a copy of the standard edition game on the other generation at no additional cost, within the same console family"
> 
> ..So $40/$30 more than the standard release on either generation, plus a teeny bit of feckin in game currency, equals *no additional cost* does it? Ohh they're fuckin bending over backwards with generosity.... - I thought EA's upgrade to next gen offer was bad: 2K have just out-EA'd EA there!


lol that is the best thing i readed all day, they make an edition that is 30$ extra  and that is the only edition that was a ps4/ps5 version and* advertise that you get the ps5 upgrade for free* after paying 30$ over the regular version lolol.
Seriously this is one of the dumbest things ever, what is next buy the deluxe version of a game for more 30$ and you get dlc for free? lol


----------



## CTR640 (Jul 5, 2020)

Suuure, and on top of the 70$, just add more microtransactions...
Stupid greedy fucks.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 5, 2020)

$70 for the same game as the last gen just with slightly better graphics. sports games are a fucking joke!


----------



## nashismo (Jul 5, 2020)

Ridiculous, because of currency changes and other shenanigans, in my country is at least 35 to 40% more expensive than in 2013. For example if a game would cost me 35/39 thousand pesos then, now is costing me 56 thousand! That is a HUGE jump in price, because you might not now this, but the dollar price is higher than ever before around the globe, a very strong currency.

So now they are asking 70 for a game? If anything publishers should be selling games CHEAPER adapting to inflation and currency changes. You think this international companies don't know this? They are "already" making more money than before, but they will fall hard. I am expecting it, the PS5 will sell very little, is gonna be laughable.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 5, 2020)

Look guys! It's the same game from last year, and the year before, and the year before the year before... Except now it costs more and there's RTX sweat.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jul 5, 2020)

AAA titles for $70, I can see that....I mean real AAA titles...I don't count Call of Duty or any other "annual cycle" games to be AAA titles....Games like God of War, Grand Theft Auto, Ghosts of Tsushima...those are AAA games....Those are not games that have "season passes", loot boxes, etc.  Here's how I think they SHOULD do it (but I know they won't):

$70 game - no microtransactions, no loot boxes, no "season pass"....DLC can be released but cannot cost more than half the retail price of the game per year (So if you want 2 DLCs at $35 each..you have to release them a year a part...so you better make that DLC good enough to keep players coming back!!)

$60 game - No microtransactions, no loot boxes.."Season pass" can't cost more than $30 a year and DLC can max out at $30 per DLC, no more than 2 DLCs a year and you can't charge for both DLC and Season Pass....

$0-$30 game - Free games can have microtransactions, loot boxes, season passes and DLC all they want....the more they charge (up to $30) the less of this stuff it can have....

Online multiplayer ONLY games shouldn't require Xbox Live Gold or PlayStation Plus...(which they have done pretty good with considering we have Fortnite, Apex, Call of Duty Warzone that do not require the premium membership to play)


----------



## Cha0tic (Jul 5, 2020)

Just came here to read and laugh at all the broke people crying about the $10 and their explanations. Its all about money, and you all are gonna go out spend $70 per game anyway, you'd spend $100 if the games went up to that price


----------



## cashboxz01 (Jul 5, 2020)

I'd be willing to pay $70/game if it meant each game was on a flash storage based cartridge ready to play without installation/updates/etc. With how cheap flash storage is, they could make it happen.


----------



## th3joker (Jul 5, 2020)

As a person who has worked for 2k vegas branch, i know they are hurting from the failures battleborn and their cluster fuck that is wwe and nba. But their biggest hurdle is finding something to compete with fortnight. And they cant. And i loved when the head of 2k vegas was crying in front of the whole staff about how they are never gonna finacally recover from fortnight. Fuck 2k games. I qa tested borderlands 3 and that was a huge joke

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

2k raising their price is to compensate for the low sales numbers


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 5, 2020)

Will this have an impact on PC prices or just console ports?....

...if it's the latter,  expect many to jump ship to PC



_v3 said:


> Sadly they're testing the grounds on the stupidest *demographic*



fixed that for you, good friend.


----------



## CTR640 (Jul 5, 2020)

Cha0tic said:


> Just came here to read and laugh at all the broke people crying about the $10 and their explanations. Its all about money, and you all are gonna go out spend $70 per game anyway, you'd spend $100 if the games went up to that price


How about those who are not broke and they use their common sense and will not buy games at $70?


----------



## Moon164 (Jul 6, 2020)

Here in Brazil, $1 is equivalent to almost  R$ 5.35, a simple $70 game would cost R$ 371 ( this excluding import tax, freight and etc ... ) 

This has a little high cost for most people in my country, lately it's been very difficult to be a gamer here, for comparison, the Nintendo Switch here is being sold for almost R$ 4000 ( U$ 752 ) the only console around here that manages to keep prices compatible with our market is the Xbox One but that is why it is manufactured in our country, in the case of consoles like Nintendo's or games in general most are imported.

If the price of games increases, the situation with games here will get much worse, even if only $ 10 is little for you, for us here is a lot.


----------



## tommy1981 (Jul 6, 2020)

Just wait 6 months and it'll be $5.99. Not many sports games hold their value long.


----------



## Soraiko (Jul 6, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> in europe new ps4 games are 70 euros so will they now cost 80 euros on europe? lol



lol most new games (Specially AAA) cost like 60 Euros ...few expections 70 Euros


----------



## Unity150_magickavoxel (Jul 6, 2020)

Canadians already have to pay $80 for newer game


----------



## Jonna (Jul 6, 2020)

Cha0tic said:


> Just came here to read and laugh at all the broke people crying about the $10 and their explanations. Its all about money, and you all are gonna go out spend $70 per game anyway, you'd spend $100 if the games went up to that price


Just came here to read and sympathize with all the broke people crying about the $10 and their explanations. Its all about money, and you all are gonna go out spend $70 per game anyway, you'd spend $100 if the games went up to that price


Woah, damn, a single word change and the entire post turns into something understanding and humanizing.


----------



## PogChampion369 (Jul 6, 2020)

Not a fan of this at all, well off to PiratesBay!​


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 6, 2020)

2K better be prepared to keep online servers open for more than two years because seriously, fuck this shit! I guess I be playing my backlog and hoping that online servers for most games stay as active as possible.


----------



## raxadian (Jul 6, 2020)

Cha0tic said:


> Just came here to read and laugh at all the broke people crying about the $10 and their explanations. Its all about money, and you all are gonna go out spend $70 per game anyway, you'd spend $100 if the games went up to that price



I think the problem is that this game is basically the same one yet they are charging an extra ten bucks.

Plus nothing loses value faster than a sports game, unless the sequel sucks.


----------



## Jonna (Jul 6, 2020)

Also the prices of games here in Canada are already $70 - $80 for a new game so we're already used to this sort of price.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 6, 2020)

th3joker said:


> As a person who has worked for 2k vegas branch, i know they are hurting from the failures battleborn and their cluster fuck that is wwe and nba. But their biggest hurdle is finding something to compete with fortnight. And they cant. And i loved when the head of 2k vegas was crying in front of the whole staff about how they are never gonna finacally recover from fortnight. Fuck 2k games. I qa tested borderlands 3 and that was a huge joke
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 2k raising their price is to compensate for the low sales numbers



Compete with fortnite how? In the sense that netflix were considering it a competitor for attention in general or in the sense that they want to make a similar game and pull focus there?

That said sounds like the better plan is to make good games, something they seem to have forgotten how to do. Something I find particularly amusing as they were the pub for Spec Ops: The Line, a game generally considered the main example of how to do something well whilst not having to dump money in a pit to catch up with the big boys.


----------



## diggeloid (Jul 6, 2020)

They can fuck right off with that, unless of course it means they're removing microtransactions.


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 6, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> Let's start a boycott campaign and not buy any overpriced games.


Maybe if morons actually _stopped buying crappy games_ that would work, but then Sword and Shield sold more than literally every other pokemon game before it.


----------



## CTR640 (Jul 6, 2020)

codezer0 said:


> Maybe if morons actually _stopped buying crappy games_ that would work, but then Sword and Shield sold more than literally every other pokemon game before it.


Not only stopping buying crappy games but also *stop pre-ordering.*


----------



## ghostbit (Jul 6, 2020)

Am I in before someone tried to blame piracy as a cause of this rather than a resistance measure?


----------



## SamyKn (Jul 7, 2020)

They push people toward piracy and also blame them for something they caused in first place when they target 10000% profit for their shareholders!!!

The real price is much much cheaper but they wanna milk as much as they can , ffffffffffffff no to that!!!

I don't advocate piracy but in non-EU/US countries like africa or main part of asia or south america with very little money for everyday life, they leave no other option


----------



## darky2003 (Jul 7, 2020)

lol, don't really care. I missed the ps4 generation because i was a pc gamer the last 6 years. Now i just start buying 2nd hands ps4 exclusives at really low prices (+-10 -15€ for a game) , and just got a psvr with 2 motion controlles for 180€. Will keep playing my ps4 for the next few years anyway.


----------



## SamyKn (Jul 7, 2020)

darky2003 said:


> lol, don't really care. I missed the ps4 generation because i was a pc gamer the last 6 years. Now i just start buying 2nd hands ps4 exclusives at really low prices (+-10 -15€ for a game) , and just got a psvr with 2 motion controlles for 180€. Will keep playing my ps4 for the next few years anyway.



I'm a PC gamer too,  all my life  
but i can't hold on to my GTX 670 longer , can't run any decent game these days


----------



## CTR640 (Jul 7, 2020)

SamyKn said:


> I'm a PC gamer too,  all my life
> but i can't hold on to my GTX 670 longer , can't run any decent game these days


I'm a PC gamer my whole life too and one the main reason why I'll not buy any console is because lack of native support for KB+M. I really suck at controllers. Having mods for games on PC is very nice, especially for GTA.

RTX2060 or GTX1660Ti might be a good upgrade but don't know your budget.


----------



## pedro702 (Jul 7, 2020)

CTR640 said:


> I'm a PC gamer my whole life too and one the main reason why I'll not buy any console is because lack of native support for KB+M. I really suck at controllers. Having mods for games on PC is very nice, especially for GTA.
> 
> RTX2060 or GTX1660Ti might be a good upgrade but don't know your budget.


everyone can learn to use a controller lol, i play as well with a mouse/keyboard and controller, its all a matter of giving it even like 1 or 2 months and you become a pro using a controller too.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2020)

$90-100CDN?
what the fuck


----------



## CTR640 (Jul 7, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> everyone can learn to use a controller lol, i play as well with a mouse/keyboard and controller, its all a matter of giving it even like 1 or 2 months and you become a pro using a controller too.


I know but in my case it's worse. Tendons weak except the thumbs.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jul 7, 2020)

Just fucks us in thirld-world countries even more, where the price of the dollar is insanely high and minimum wages are low.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 9, 2020)

It's only a matter of time before gaming is just like Netflix anyway.. I played Spider-Man on my PC with a free PS Now trial before they took it off a couple days ago and it felt no different to playing on a PS4.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> It's only a matter of time before gaming is just like Netflix anyway.


And I thought the games drought of this last generation was dark times...


----------

